# CA finish on Cocobolo?



## Nickfff (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, I am making a bunch of pens out of cocobolo. I am having a difficult time getting the CA to stick (probably because the woods so oily?). Any tips on doing CA on Cocobolo? Any tips on getting CA to stick to cocobolo?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 3, 2011)

Wipe it down several times with DNA (until the rag is clean). Do a couple coats of thin then switch to medium. Works for me.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 3, 2011)

You can also wipe it down with accelerator before you put you first coat on.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Apr 3, 2011)

I think we just sanded the bejeesus out of it and wiped the dust off by buffing with a paper towel on the lathe, then did the CA finish.....


----------



## arkie (Apr 3, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I think we just sanded the bejeesus out of it and wiped the dust off by buffing with a paper towel on the lathe, then did the CA finish.....



That's about what I do - sand to 440 grit, then begin applying thin CA in light coats.  Haven't had a problem yet.  

If I sanded the bare wood finer, I might not have enough tooth for good adhesion.  If I used dull sandpaper or a heavy touch I might bring enough oil to the surface to cause troubles.  I suspect thicker CA might not bond as well either.  I'm not inclined to experiment because I'm doing works, but I'm interested in the results if others do.


----------



## Monty (Apr 3, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> You can also wipe it down with accelerator before you put you first coat on.


Ditto. If you use DNA, you run the risk of leaving water from the DNA on the blank and that can cause ghosting.


----------



## jlord (Apr 3, 2011)

I started wiping down blanks with DNA on paper towel. It evaporates pretty fast. I also take off lathe & hit the ends. I pour some thin CA on paper towel & give a quick twist of the ends on the paper towel to seal them up. Back on lathe & first coat will be thin CA then finish with multiple coats of med CA. Then wet sand 600grit to 12,000 grit. 

I turn between centers but will use a mandrel with Penturners Products Delrin cone style bushings to apply CA. No more CA sticking to bushings.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 3, 2011)

Monty said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > You can also wipe it down with accelerator before you put you first coat on.
> ...


 
Thanks for that info guys. I didn't realize the DNA had any water in it. I'll start using accelerator !!.....I love how I can continually learn things here.


----------



## spnemo (Apr 3, 2011)

I use acetone to wipe down oily blanks then apply several coats of thin CA followed by several coats of medium CA.  This works very well for me.  I have only had one oily wood give me trouble, but cocobolo works beautifully.


----------



## Nickfff (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the all the replies. I tried accelerator first and that seemed to help. I still get some occasional "ghosting" which requires sanding down...


----------



## RHossack (Apr 16, 2011)

Interesting discussion ... we all have our little quirks and methods

I've been using this method for quite a few years before I ever heard about pen turning and never had an issue with CA adhering to Cocobolo or any of the Rosewood family of oily woods...

I use 70% Isopropytal generally (cheaper) but have used the 90% and honestly cannot tell a difference.

One thing that I read that I personally believe and say is that the 'water' in the Isopropytal is not an issue and dissipates before you can apply the CA.

Here's a link on a bamboo rod building forum I frequent with a 'how-to' of my method with pics if it interests you.

http://thebamboorodroom.yuku.com/topic/1040/Applying-CA-to-Cocobolo


----------

